# Gravely 5665 stops in Hi/Lo



## stevehaupt (Jul 19, 2014)

This is my first post, I have a Gravely 5665 with less than 500 hours on it. The problem I've had is in High range, when running either Hi or Low the transmission will just stop. I have to try shifting the forward reverse and then it starts moving again. I have no trouble in the Low range. My question is, can the slip clutches be bad just in High range, and with less than 500 hours on them? Before I pull this apart, I'd thought I'd ask. I will add, it appears to start after running for about 30 min ( things are warming up ). My adjustments all appear to be correct. 

Thanks


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

I believe your problem is with the shifting linkage on the right axle housing. The 5000 series has a little bit different linkage but this is the area of concern. The pivot arm is often the culprit, remove it, clean and lube the pivot pin.

























Service manual - http://gravelytractorclub.org/image.../modern-kohler-etc/500_5000_Serv_Man_0679.pdf

IPL - http://gravelytractorclub.org/image.../modern-kohler-etc/5000_Ser_Trac_IPL_0684.pdf

Roger,


----------



## stevehaupt (Jul 19, 2014)

Beaner2u, This is now making sense, I had looked at the explode and kept saying, the clutch should be OK. Now the other part is I have a steering brake and when I made a turn, the tractor would stop. The steering linkage is just over the top of the hi/low engage pin and because it wasn't fully engaging, the steering linkage would hit and disengage. I still have to get it corrected, ( was away ), but I wanted to post this to say thanks for sending me in the correct location.


----------

